# Inka Schneider (Lackstiefeltest bei Das! 18.10.2012) (1 x avi + 3x9 caps)



## Tramp 44 (19 Okt. 2012)

Alter Falter, det war ja ne janz heiße Nummer wa 
Inka Schneider & Olivia Jon…avi (83,21 MB) - uploaded.to


 

 



*Und hier findet ihr das GIFaway zum Video *
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...n-lacklederstiefel-von-olivia-1xgif-1cap.html


----------



## fredclever (19 Okt. 2012)

Inka ist immer super, ich danke


----------



## jakkl (20 Okt. 2012)

Das ist ja heiss,danke für Inka :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bacardi84 (20 Okt. 2012)

super, vielen dank dafür!


----------



## Bone87 (20 Okt. 2012)

schön schön...


----------



## btsvsi (21 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:die Frau ist der Hammer


----------



## LuigiHallodri (22 Okt. 2012)

Könnte sie ab jetzt öfter tragen! 

Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnDaniels (22 Okt. 2012)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Könnte sie ab jetzt öfter tragen!



*Jaaa!!!! :drip::drip::drip:
Am Besten nur die Stiefel und sonst nix!!! 

:thx: für die wie immer rattenscharfe Traumfrau Inka Schneider!!!

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung,
Marlene Lufen und Inka Schneider MÜSSEN in den Playboy!!!​*


----------



## sammy_25 (23 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rronny2011 (24 Okt. 2012)

wow, klasse stiefel


----------



## Steirerman (24 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Bilder, wow


----------



## langer (26 Dez. 2012)

hat was 

vielen dank!!!


----------



## mouseover (26 Dez. 2012)

Danke Super Vid!:thx:


----------



## ManuN (27 Dez. 2012)

Danke für Inka.


----------



## biker3169 (21 Jan. 2013)

klasse! da ist ja das Video!


----------



## pottwal (22 Jan. 2013)

hammer video danke:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## brunobommel (3 Feb. 2013)

Ihr steht halt jeder Stiefel


----------



## Till123 (13 Okt. 2013)

Wow, genial ... hab das gerade erst gefunden ist ja schon was älter.

Wie sie dann auch sagt: "Die gehen ja fast bis zum Hintern", super 

Der ganz große Stiefelfan scheint I.S. aber leider nicht zu sein, sie zieht die Dinger ja relativ schnell wieder aus als würde sie sich nicht so ganz wohlfühlen damit.

Und am Ende zur Frage "wo bekommt man sowas" noch die Anmerkung "nicht daß ich danach suchen würde" oder so ähnlich; macht auch nicht den Eindruck, als würden wir sowas in ihren Sendungen zukünftig öfter zu sehen bekommen, schade.

Manchmal trägt sie in DAS! auch so 0815 Lederstiefel, die gehen aber noch nicht mal bis zum Knie :-(

Aber ansonsten, eine Klassefrau !!!

Gruß,
Till123


----------



## Ralle_67 (13 Okt. 2013)

omg!

Sie ist der Hammer - würde sie sooo gern nehmen! :drip:


----------



## stürmerstar (30 Juli 2014)

Wow. geile STiefel, könnte sie mal Inder Sendung anziehen ...


----------

